# NAHBS Feb 8-10



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Anybody else planning on going to the NAHBS in Portland Feb8-10.
As of now I plan on going down on Saturady Feb 9. Would be great to see any other RBR people.
The link is listed below

http://handmadebicycleshow.com/2008/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Ray Still


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Ray, thanks for asking this, I was just about to post the same thing! RoadBikeReview.com and MTBR.com will both be up at the show and would love for anyone showing up at the show to stop by our booth and say hi.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm considering it since I only live about 20 miles from the convention center....The question is can I con my wife into being dragged along? If I go it will likely be Saturday.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I hear it's moving back east the following few years so now's the time if live close by.


----------



## Fletcherfam (Sep 11, 2007)

I am all there, I am a newbie at this road bike thing but it looks like a blast and I will hopefully get to learn a ton.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll be there with a few friends from the midwest who are flying in for the show. There should be a lot of parties going on after the show.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Yea I'm definitely going. Planning on Saturday, but that may get moved to Sunday depending on how the kid is doing. It should be awesome.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I will be driving down to Portland from Vancouver BC. I even booked a hotel for Saturday night. 

I just realized the drive is over 5 hours! I thought it was only 4. The show better be good!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The show was awesome! Alot of sweet looking bikes I wish I can just jump on and ride it.

Here are some pics I took. I wanted to take more, but I was dead sleepy and fatiqued from the 5.5 hours drive to Portland from Vancouver BC. I left at 5am, but only had a 20min sleep the whole night as I was still jet lagged from a trip I had a week previous. 

Enjoy the pics: http://www.fotop.net/kdub/handmake_bike_08


----------

